# Has anyone used an underwater drone to fish?



## Kismet (Sep 5, 2022)

Just occurred to me that a drone would be another electronic fish-finder for serious fisherman. Did a google search (attached) and it seems there are drones designed for this.

Has anyone had any experience with them? Are they too high-tech to be considered sporting?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Can+an++underwater+drone+be+used+to+locate+fish%3F&client=firefox-b-1-d&biw=1120&bih=550&ei=nD0WY6HIF4u90PEPxJS_qAk&ved=0ahUKEwihhu7sof75AhWLHjQIHUTKD5UQ4dUDCA4&uact=5&oq=Can+an++underwater+drone+be+used+to+locate+fish%3F&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAMyBQghEKABMgUIIRCgATIFCCEQoAEyBQghEKABOgUIABCiBDoHCAAQHhCiBDoGCAAQHhAWOgUIABCGAzoFCCEQqwI6CAghEB4QFhAdSgQIQRgASgQIRhgAUBFYkLwBYI2-AWgAcAF4AYAB6hiIAZCRApIBDzMtMS4xLjUuNy44LjMuNJgBAKABAcABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz

I think drones are illegal for deer hunting in Wisconsin; wonder if there are similar prohibitions elsewhere.

Thanks


----------



## maintenanceguy (Sep 5, 2022)

Not an underwater drone. I have heard of people using a flying drone to take the bait out long, long distances and drop it beyond the surf or across the lake.


----------



## overboard (Sep 5, 2022)

Before drones, I saw where they used RC controlled boats to run lures into certain areas that were restricted for regular boats to enter.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 5, 2022)

Our fishing reg's prohibit use of any remote controlled device that would be used to shoot something like a spear or harpoon at a fish. Seems the remote controlled sensing would be perfectly legal.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 6, 2022)

Not a drone, but an RC boat. I would take a clothesline pin and attach it to the back of the boat. I would clip my line to the pin and then after taking the bout out to where I wanted to drop the bait I would give a tug on the line to get it pulled off the clothesline pin. I did this while fishing from a dock in shallow water to get the line to deeper water fishing for catfish.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 6, 2022)

That place Jim goes down in Mexico, the fish would eat the drone! :LOL2:


----------



## Kismet (Sep 6, 2022)

U.S. Navy has a couple of versions, this one just debuted in May of this year:

https://www.thedefensepost.com/2022/05/10/us-navy-orca-submarine/

Then, we got:

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/39700/the-u-s-navys-submarine-launched-aerial-drone-capacity-is-set-to-greatly-expand


and then...a search and identify drone for torpedo guidance:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhambling/2020/12/10/us-navys-new-submarine-launched-drone-guides-torpedo-attacks-from-unprecedented-range/?sh=10717aa65f19

Now, you'd think _SOMEBODY_ would be thinking of using a drone for fishing, or maybe remote fish-finding aerial capabilities, wouldn't you?

Write your congressmen! :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> That place Jim goes down in Mexico, the fish would eat the drone! :LOL2:


 :LOL2:


----------

